
Cyber Command, NSA open new $500M operations center - jonbaer
https://www.fifthdomain.com/dod/cybercom/2018/05/07/cyber-command-nsa-open-new-500-million-operations-center/
======
prolikewhoa
Is any of that money ever going to come back to American citizens or are we
going to keep wasting it on military toys used to evade the laws of the USA?

